# Recommended detailers in London



## beneaston1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All

Just picked up my 2009 R35 today, and wanted to get a winter coat done before the weather turns nasty. Can anybody recommend a good place in or around London?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the club. I'm sure someone will chime in or there's always the good old fashioned way if you get the time....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/214329-full-protection-detail-winter-coat.html

Either way enjoy!


----------



## beneaston1 (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks Busby

Not sure Im feeling brave enough to go it alone just yet, when I do I will be sure to post the results.

Ben


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

VALET MAGIC not far from the M25 :thumbsup:

Top service ...


----------



## beneaston1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks SPEED MERCHANT... will be sure to check them out


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gleam Machine in Grays.
Rob is a top guy and does all the work he books himself.

After witnessing Valet Magic's lack of customer skills first hand if you have a problem I'd avoid with a very long bargepole, but hey that's me. Some people haven't had issues.
He used to sponsor this site and after certain issues no longer does. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## beneaston1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks all

Looked into Gleam machine and their work looks excellent at a reasonable price, I think I will give hime a try. Many thanks.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

CT17 said:


> After witnessing Valet Magic's lack of customer skills first hand if you have a problem I'd avoid with a very long bargepole, but hey that's me. Some people haven't had issues.
> He used to sponsor this site and after certain issues no longer does. Draw your own conclusions.


That was over a wrap issue on C17's previous R35, not VM's valeting or undersealing skills just to point that out for those not in the know.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That was over a wrap issue on C17's previous R35, not VM's valeting or undersealing skills just to point that out for those not in the know.


True, but the issue of customer service when there is a problem is not work specific.

If you recall some of the threads by others I'm not the only person who has been ignored.
Hence my post was not specific about the work done.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I used VM from the start and still use them now to look after my cars.

Never had an issue and love all they do.

Danny.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I've heard a lot of good things about VMs detailing ability.


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

Just PM'd you, I am located just outside of Rayleigh Essex.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

daryloffset said:


> Just PM'd you, I am located just outside of Rayleigh Essex.


Not on dude. If you wish to trade please pm me first for rates.


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok cheers


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Valet Magic, Birk Detailing or Alfie @ Over The Rainbow.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi mate a little late, but I didn't answer or Pm as I wasn't a trader back then. We are located on the Isle of Sheppey if you still need detailing. If it's already done why not take a look at our packages for future work  Alltorqueuk.com


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Thread revival but any recent recomendations for a detailer west of London?


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

BND said:


> Thread revival but any recent recomendations for a detailer west of London?


Just had a new car detail done on mine with Modest BC-05 which is a glass coat protection like crystal seram and Gtechniq coatings on the interior,done by Devine detail in Coulsdon,Surry.

Very had with the finish and the guy is really helpfull,and prices are very good


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Try alex at serious performance.


----------

